# Transportation Secretary floats idea of mileage-based taxes



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375517929198874624
Says gas tax "used to be the obvious way to do it". This means gas taxes will remain and the cost of gas will always be going up (punitive lefty carbon credit schemes, etc).

Electrics/hybrids will lose big here, no more savings of using electric over gas.

Is this the end of affordable rideshare?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Is this the end of affordable rideshare?


Oh it will be affordable to take a rideshare. Matter of fact it will be cheaper than driving your own car. All possible because Uber (and especially Lyft) will not pay for said miles and let the ant eat the extra per mile cost.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Does it make a difference?

Aren't taxes an expense and deducted? 

It will make a difference to personal miles and the general public.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

observer said:


> Does it make a difference?
> 
> Aren't taxes an expense and deducted?
> 
> It will make a difference to personal miles and the general public.


The per mile deduction increasing would be irrelevant if uber doesn't pay enough for you to turn a profit on paper now... Given that i highly doubt uber will ever increase pay it would result in a pay cut.

So the old math is $100 made per 200 miles driven and -$17 in business loss.

the new math would work out to $100 made per 200 miles driven and -$25 loss.

Wouldn't matter, it would only be a pay cut because your ending the night with less money in your pocket.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Will they have annual inspections (another cost for the car owners) where the milage is checked and reported to the government? If so, what's to stop people from disconnecting their odometer? Will they go to a GPS system that tracks your cars every move? I'm sure someone will figure out how to hack that also. 

A tire tax might be interesting, a 50k mile tire has a $500 tax an a 30k mile tire has a $300 tax. This would inevitably lead to more car accidents as people would want to get every last mile and then some out of the tire. Then of course we would see bright red tires, tax free for off road use only (think red diesel.)


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Bbonez said:


> A tire tax might be interesting, a 50k mile tire has a $500 tax an a 30k mile tire has a $300 tax. This would inevitably lead to more car accidents as people would want to get every last mile and then some out of the tire. Then of course we would see bright red tires, tax free for off road use only (think red diesel.)


Tires will replace Blue Meth as the preferred quick buck. When people find out they have to spend $2400 for set of tires on their 2002 Chevy Shitbox they will turn to Walter White for their tire fix...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Tires will replace Blue Meth as the preferred quick buck. When people find out they have to spend $2400 for set of tires on their 2002 Chevy Shitbox they will turn to Walter White for their tire fix...


They would definitely need a SN # on the sidewall, if removed the tire blows out. Perhaps a QR code...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Aren't taxes an expense and deducted?


Deductions do not feed the kitty.
Deductions don't pay rent, pay the fuel bill, put a roof over your head.

A deduction is a subtraction from _income_.
Income is a positive. Deductions are a negative.
If you have zero income -- deductions don't do any good.

This concept is difficult for some to understand. Maybe this will help:
If you have $100 income and $80 in deductions, you made (for tax purposes) $20.
If you have $100 income and $100 in deductions, you made (for tax purposes) $0.
If you have $100 income and $120 in deductions, you made (for tax purposes) $0.
If you have $100 income and $1,000 in deductions, you made (for tax purposes) $0.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The per mile deduction increasing would be irrelevant if uber doesn't pay enough for you to turn a profit on paper now... Given that i highly doubt uber will ever increase pay it would result in a pay cut.
> 
> So the old math is $100 made per 200 miles driven and -$17 in business loss.
> 
> ...





UberBastid said:


> Deductions do not feed the kitty.
> Deductions don't pay rent, pay the fuel bill, put a roof over your head.
> 
> A deduction is a subtraction from _income_.
> ...


Yea, I keep thinking Ubering is like any other business that just deducts those costs on their taxes.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Just like anything else with the government and taxes, once the lobbyists get through with it, there will be so many exemptions if this even happens. Uber has their high priced lawyers and lobbyists on speed dial. They'll lobby their way to an exemption and pass the buck onto the tax payers or pass the cost into the drivers. I wouldn't expect an increase in rates.

That said, the TNCs have way bigger fish to fry in the meantime with driver shortages and their even dwindling cash reserves.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They will tax the Air you breath given the chance.

Just vote NO ! On anything that even remotely smells like raising a tax. 

After all they print money freely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375517929198874624
> Says gas tax "used to be the obvious way to do it". This means gas taxes will remain and the cost of gas will always be going up (punitive lefty carbon credit schemes, etc).
> 
> Electrics/hybrids will lose big here, no more savings of using electric over gas.
> ...


Then
They should tax goods
According to mileage.

Anything shipped from overseas
Mileage TAX !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Based on historical figures, we can estimate that total miles driven each year in the US is over 3 trillion.
A miles driven tax of 1 cent would generate $30 billion in taxes for the federal government each year. 
If they can keep the tax at 1 or 2 cents per mile driven, that would be a bit painful for us, but shouldn't put drivers out of business.
U/L better start thinking how they're going to help their "partners" through this, IF this happens.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Yea, I keep thinking Ubering is like any other business that just deducts those costs on their taxes.


It is. Exactly the same tax rules.
You can not deduct MORE THAN YOU MAKE.
It can only go to zero.
Deductions don't _feed_ you.


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just vote NO ! On anything that even remotely smells like raising a tax.


Vote? VOTE?
LMAO
You are kidding right?
You been watching the news? 
I thought you were smarter than that ... the value of a vote is old school, buddy. 
That shit is way over.


Illini said:


> A miles driven tax of 1 cent would generate


A one cent per mile driven tax would impact the lower income people the most. It would impact the poor schmuck going to work every day at the factory, the nurse going to start her 12 hour shift. It would force (yea, FORCE) thousands of Americans to give up having the freedom to own and operate their own car. 
It would have ZERO effect on a multi millionaire who has to pay an extra few bucks a month for his driver, or prolly nothing for his new BMW electric/gas/solar/hydrogen powered 'transportation experience'.

But, it IS the kind of 'fairness' that the Nuevo American Socialist Democrats would just love - so watch for it in the near future.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Vote? VOTE?
> LMAO
> You are kidding right?
> You been watching the news?
> ...


Well ya, that is true. However look at how many dumb F's voted in the Gas tax, as a No vote meant Yes, we like being bent over while we drive.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Illini said:


> U/L better start thinking how they're going to help their "partners" through this, IF this happens.


Heck Lyft already has some great talking points about how as a partner you are doing the community great service by paying the tax yourself and providing rides to those who can't afford the tax. Of course those talking points come at a cost. Lyft will do a nationwide fee drop of 25% so you can get more rides and make lots of money!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

It won’t happen it’s meant to take the eyes of Bidets failures.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Isn't chicken head Mayor Pete busy chasing boys, why he gotta try and mess up everyone's driving fun


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

It will literally screech the economy to a halt. They have tried taxes like a yacht tax and found really quickly. People will do anything to get out of it


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Enjoying the new administration yet ? If not , wait a little longer it's only going to get better and better .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375517929198874624
> Says gas tax "used to be the obvious way to do it". This means gas taxes will remain and the cost of gas will always be going up (punitive lefty carbon credit schemes, etc).
> 
> Electrics/hybrids will lose big here, no more savings of using electric over gas.
> ...










ll


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Is t


radikia said:


> Enjoying the new administration yet ? If not , wait a little longer it's only going to get better and better .


Is that sarcasm


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Is t
> 
> Is that sarcasm


Maybe it was meant that way, but ... let's see.
It won't take long now.

California is gearing up for 'rolling blackouts' already.
I think, this year, it's gonna be more like 'rolling lights-on.'

The generator is all tuned up, and I have 200 gallons of fuel stored and ready.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Is t
> 
> Is that sarcasm


We all KNOW they will flood us with Taxes !



UberBastid said:


> Maybe it was meant that way, but ... let's see.
> It won't take long now.
> 
> California is gearing up for 'rolling blackouts' already.
> ...


Enjoy the ROLLING BLACKOUTS !

WITH YOUR GOVERNMENT MANDATED ELECTRIC CAR !


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

1776 I mean cmon let’s stop the insanity


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Reuters: Analysis: Corporations, wealthy pay in Biden infrastructure plan, not drivers and riders.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...mktg&feedName=topNews&WT.mc_id=Partner-Google


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They will tax the Air you breath given the chance.
> 
> Just vote NO ! On anything that even remotely smells like raising a tax.
> 
> After all they print money freely.





UberBastid said:


> Vote? VOTE?
> LMAO
> You are kidding right?
> You been watching the news?
> ...


Sad but true. We live in a single-party blue state. Our vote doesn't matter. And even if it did our votes will just be replaced with more tent-voters dependent on government subsidies until the "people" vote the correct way.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Since our royal elite leaders are so concerned about global warming and "infrastructure" they could always pass a bill to cut their pay by 1/2 and shut down the majority of their useless and unproductive agencies. Better yet, just abolish the IRS. Tax everyone 8% (I only chose this randomly because 8 is great), no more food stamps, no more welfare, no government ran healthcare, no faux veterans. You need an abortion or sex organ sewed on? Start a gofundme or reach out to your local community.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Reuters: Analysis: Corporations, wealthy pay in Biden infrastructure plan, not drivers and riders.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...mktg&feedName=topNews&WT.mc_id=Partner-Google


LIES.
THE WORKING MAN PAYS !

WHILE
FREELOADERS SCREAM FOR EQUALITY !
WITH NO INTEREST IN EARNING EQUALITY!


----------

